# Hitching NORTH out of Santa Rosa (Hwy 101) ?



## Linda/Ziggy (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey all!

Wondering if anyone has any advice re:
Hitching NORTH out of Santa Rosa - on the 101 ??

Best on ramps ??

Getting the street bus over from San Francisco to Santa Rosa.

Thanks
Linda/Ziggy


----------



## Lizzzzz (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah, ramps. i can see the spot in my head but i can't fucking thing of what's nearby. but yeah, northbound ramp by the commercial district with all the shops. sorry, was only there once!


----------



## Lizzzzz (Apr 19, 2011)

and good call going to santa rosa on bus from SF to hitch out...


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Apr 19, 2011)

I like cryptic clues :>)
But will figure it out, ask some home bums etc...................


----------



## Lizzzzz (Apr 19, 2011)

i remember a pet store and a natural food store, maybe trader joes, nearby... and a taco bell...


----------



## nivoldoog (Apr 19, 2011)

Cloverdale is the next town after, no bus after that(hard spot to hitch), but there is a homeless shelter that will hook you up with a ticket out of it($16 other wise)to ukiaka..... hehe... 4 bucks from ukikia to Fort Bragg, cool glass beach, kick ass bar. wasnt too hard to hitch from there.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 19, 2011)

I always just used the on-ramp by the bus stop / mall. From where you get dropped (main bus plaza) in Santa Rosa you can take the bus to willits, and from there its easy hitching right on the 101.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks folks!
I actually live near Ukiah, it's about $27 bucks to take public transport from SF.
So trying to figure best spots to hitch out of San Francisco & Santa Rosa.
Hitching down is breeze, it's getting out of the city that is the problemo..............

Any of you ever hitched North on the 101 out of San Francisco ???


----------



## Doobie_D (Apr 20, 2011)

Linda/Ziggy said:


> Thanks folks!
> 
> 
> Any of you ever hitched North on the 101 out of San Francisco ???


 


Yup. literally 100's of times. 101 and Francisco st. Ive never waited more than half an hour. usually get a ride to San Rafael within minutes. Then i usually just take the bus to Santa Rosa. Then from SR the 60 on to cloverdale. That exit by the shell station in Cloverdale has never treated me wrong.


----------



## derailed (Apr 21, 2011)

i've hitched north out of sr a few times, due to my brother living there. Either the College ave onramp, or the Steele Lane onramp, both worked for me within an hour.


----------

